# 2015 328d x sportwagon



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Greetings-- Thinking of buying one. Have owned three prior BMWs long ago: a 530i in the 70's, a 320i in the 80's and a 733i in the 90's. Like the others the 7 series was a great driver, but it proved to be such a headache that I abandoned the brand and went simple... I bought a 1998 Toyota 4Runner. That has been terrific but it's time has come. My basic criteria is (1) Wagon and (2) to approximately double the fuel efficiency of my 4Runner from 19mpg to 40mpg. With these as goals there are few options in the US and one is the 328d x Sportwagon.

I would appreciate feedback on: 1) real world experience in owning one? 2) what are the routine maintenance requirements and expected problems? 3) has the model been reliable overall - not just the diesel engine but all of the electronics, complex systems and build features too? 

Thank you in advance for constructive advice and counsel.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Let's see, I think I have enough of the pieces to formulate an opinion:
- There was a recent similar thread and all 328d owners here reported no issues with their cars.
- We have a 4 series and while a different body style and engine, we have had zero issues with the electronic stuff. Same story with the 650 and the X5. That being said every car is different and these forums are a place where people with problem cars come and look for help.
- On maintenance... Things have changed since you owned those BMW's. In the past you could not change fluids often enough, now BMW recommends almost nothing be done to the cars. I don't subscribe to that and do more frequent maintenance - kind of old school but I feel it's better for durability. I would point you to Mike Miller's lifetime BMW maintenance white paper. Google it, read it, form an opinion, and do what seems reasonable to you if you end up buying one.


----------



## Santorini Blue (Apr 7, 2014)

Love my D. Every once in a while I have to put fuel in it.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Fast Eddy said:


> Greetings-- Thinking of buying one. Have owned three prior BMWs long ago: a 530i in the 70's, a 320i in the 80's and a 733i in the 90's
> 
> ...not just the diesel engine but all of the electronics, complex systems and build features too?


Having owned a '77 530i and '77 320i, and more recently a '91 525i and all three recent 3-series: compared to earlier BMWs, their mechanicals are super solid and rarely break (there are exceptions, but the current crop is very solid). However, if something is going to break, it's going to be electronics. My wife's '14 328xd sedan had electronics problems right off the bat, and they replaced the CIC (chassis computer) and radio before getting it fixed. YMMV.

FYI, the current 3-series is about the size of our '91 525i, which was about the size of the '77 530i. But my wife's 328xd, while not being as wild as the '77 530i, is faster and handles much better, as well as being twice as fuel efficient and much more comfy.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

The F31 wagon, combined with the N47, is a solid choice.

Very happy with mine. Maintenance is straight forward. BMW previously had a 15k mile oil change interval, now it's 10k miles. As others have noted, most of the reliability concerns are with electronics. I had a weird issue with my heated steering wheel. It would not turn on in extreme cold (-20F), but after awhile the car would warm up and it would work again. I'll just have them diagnose and replace whatever is necessary if it happens again. Otherwise the car is solid and it's a fantastic car for long drives. I just recently did a 18 hour round-trip road trip last month. Averaged 40-43mpg with speeds around 85-90mph (80mph posted limit). For those speeds, that's great. I did 46-48mpg on a stretch where we averaged 65-70mph. Most notably it's a very comfortable drive for the long haul.


----------



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had one for a year and put 19k on it, mostly highway driving. Zero problems of any sort, not even a rattle. I got 40MPG at 100MPH whipping around back country roads in northern Montana, while driving in absolute comfort and with enough room in the back for all the gear I could possibly want. Where else are you going to find that? If I had any complaint it would be that I find the interior gloomy, but that's obviously subjective and not limited to this model.

Stay on paved roads: this ain't no SUV.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

*Thank you...*

Greetings-- I very much appreciate your thoughtful (and humorous) responses. I'm convinced. I'll probably get one from the area's dealer's remaining 2015 inventory and am down to choices like premium HK sound + Light PKG vs. std sound w/ CD and Head's Up Display; mineral white vs. imperial blue; sport line vs. luxury + premium pkgs, etc. Truly these are first world, luxury "problems". As info., given the time of the model year (and maybe the VW diesel debacle?) the prices on these seem enticing with quotes @ about $5k off of the sticker.

Thanks again.


----------



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

You're getting the adaptive M suspension, right? That's pretty much a given, I'd say. Probably the lighting package as well? If you're really into music, forget the HK and talk with someone like Musicar Northwest, although you'll certainly spend more there.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks again for your input. Not too many diesel Sportwagons out there now, so from those that are available in Northern California it is either lighting or HUD but not both. The only one with 'M' anything available has an Oyster interior which, in my household, could theoretically survive intact; but only until it got to the end of the driveway... My choices are either / or, which I'm fine with compared to waiting for a bespoke 2016 build.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

You will be fine with the standard suspension IMHO.

I thought I'd regret buying my wagon w/o the adaptive suspension (had it on my previous car), but honestly it handles fairly well as-is. Not to mention on a long drives it's a comfortable suspension.

Everyone has their own priorities, I might add, focus on what's important for you.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

BlueC said:


> You will be fine with the standard suspension IMHO.
> 
> I thought I'd regret buying my wagon w/o the adaptive suspension (had it on my previous car), but honestly it handles fairly well as-is. Not to mention on a long drives it's a comfortable suspension.
> 
> Everyone has their own priorities, I might add, focus on what's important for you.


I agree, I have standard suspension on my 328d and I like it alot. I came from a 2007 mini cooper that would rattle your filings, so the standard suspension was a welcome change. I find it has a nice balance of handling and comfort.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks again to all for your constructive responses. I suppose that if the 'M' / sport package were more readily available in the current inventory I'd say "...sure, throw it in..."; alas it isn't likely. Nevertheless I'm pretty confident these cars will provide a better overall experience than whatever muscle memory I've got in the brand going as far back as the late 1970's. 

Please indulge me on a short trip down memory lane: Boy-oh-boy that 1977 530i was a car-and-a-half... but ultimately I think the US emission control mechanics would routinely overwhelm the capacity of the radiator's ability to maintain operating temperature in a normal range. The radiator and the rest of the cooling system were set up for German standards at the time and it just couldn't keep up with the heat generated by the thermal reactor manifolds which were incorporated into the US cars. On a hot day in traffic I'd watch in horror as the temp gauge steadily rose to alarming levels, then just pull over and wait until traffic eased up. Otherwise that car rocked. I'd pass Corvettes, all manner of Mopar, Mustangs, XKE's etc. and it handled like nothing else on the road. Back then BMW drivers used to flash their lights at one another in camaraderie, like a "Secret Order of Moose". I forget what the name of the bright green paint was? Like black licorice though, people either loved it or hated it. I thought it was magnificent.

I'm going to actually see some 328d Sportwagons in-situ for the first time, and try to test drive one tomorrow (Fri 23-Oct).


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks again to all. I bought the car yesterday (Fri 23-Oct)!


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------

